# Elgin Robin 2 speed Des Moines Craigslist $10k



## sworley (Jul 7, 2022)

1937 Elgin Robin rare two speed stick shift orig condition super...
					

1937 Elgin Robin rare two speed stick shift orig condition super rare bicycle pick up only, if its still listed its still for sale



					desmoines.craigslist.org


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm not seeing a 2spd installed...& pics with a Torrington Deco stem & others with a speedo.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 7, 2022)

Pics for the archive...


----------



## sworley (Jul 7, 2022)

Agreed. And all kinds of inconsistent, horrible pics. For $10k I'd sure try harder!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2022)

I wonder if this isn’t our crazy friend Alan K.?


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 7, 2022)

I think this bike has been discussed before. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/og-elgin-robin-w-suiside-shifter-and-speedo-10k.200427/


----------



## oskisan (Jul 7, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I wonder if this isn’t our crazy friend Alan K.?




Yup, I think you are right. I remember when Alan put the 2 speed on this bike that he bought several years ago. Here is a  pic of his bike, but note that if this is the same bike then the the speedometer, housing, etc. and pedals have been removed or replaced on the one for sale. The wear on the light housing look similar to his in the pictures people have posted here.

Here is a pic of Alans Robin that I pulled off facebook. 

-Ken


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 7, 2022)

You need the shift parts to even get close to 10k, and that’s a stretch IMO.


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2022)

Is the two speed invisible? I'm not seeing it in any of the sellers photos.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

Shall I go take a look and get the lowdown?


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

Only contact is CL relay email.
I've sent a request to come look at it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2022)

TheCollective said:


> Only contact is CL relay email.
> I've sent a request to come look at it.



Good luck with that!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2022)

I'll chip in a buck for gas so we can get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

ok. Seems real enuf.
Meeting at 3pm.
I will post pics later....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2022)

TheCollective said:


> ok. Seems real enuf.
> Meeting at 3pm.
> I will post pics later....



I have no doubt it’s real. Dealing with the owner may be an interesting experience though!


----------



## sworley (Jul 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I have no doubt it’s real. Dealing with the owner may be an interesting experience though!



Agreed. Not like it doesn't exist. Unless you're hoping to see that invisible two speed setup in person, I don't know what the value in visiting it does.


----------



## Gully (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm confused but gonna see how this pans out.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

Well, one....
There is value in me seeing one of these in person. Looking over the construction and condition, hearing the provenance. It was 6 miles away so since I was at home twidling the thumbs....
Two....

His name is Alan Kinsey. Apparently some here are familiar with the bike. Some of the pics are from when he bought it (without speedo and shifter)
Bought the bike from Chris Hammond in California
Bought the speedo from a guy named McCaskey
Rides, and gears work
Repro pedals, (has correct end caps)
Glass rear reflector
Headlamp works
Horn clicks but no honk
Repro hand grips pic'd on the ground
Robin comes with a set of new tires (post war OG Allstates pic'd)
Robin comes with correct seat pic'd on the ground below the bike
Robin comes with the wrench and grease gun pic'd separately
There are three bikes for sale. Including a 38' Dayton long tank, and a Hawthorn (pics way below)

If anyone wants his contact info and other pricing, message me. Im not going to post it here.
I get no monetary benefit.

Aaaand.... Enjoy the pics


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

Dayton is sold asked me to make the phone stop ringing... 



 And the Hawthorn...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2022)

TheCollective said:


> Heres the Dayton
> A "true 38'" and fully locked up. Clipper speedo and later headlamp.
> 
> 
> ...



Not a ‘38 and not a Dayton. It is a ‘37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme and some of us are very familiar with Alan. He is no longer a member of this site


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Not a ‘38 and not a Dayton. It is a ‘37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme and some of us are very familiar with Alan. He is no longer a member of this site



Just what he said.... Says the monogram plate proves.....? I did see the Firestone badge but don't know the maker etc. 
A bit out of my league.
Also mentioned he is no longer a member here and why..... One side....
Seemed like a nice enough guy.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2022)

Not that I'm in the market, but still curious what the asking price is on the Firestone?


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Not that I'm in the market, but still curious what the asking price is on the Firestone?



He's asking 15 hundo
Seems high to me for a locked up bike that is mostly rust. But again, not my market.
Ive been thinking... He may have said 37' not 38'. I can't remember exactly now that it's been questioned, but I thought he said it was 38'
I don't want to jump in the middle of a hornets nest.
Everyone got pretty quiet....
Don't shoot the piano player 😜


----------



## RJWess (Jul 8, 2022)

TheCollective said:


> He's asking 15 hundo
> Seems high to me for a locked up bike that is mostly rust. But again, not my market.
> Ive been thinking... He may have said 37' not 38'. I can't remember exactly now that it's been questioned, but I thought he said it was 38'
> I don't want to jump in the middle of a hornets nest.
> ...



I would say $1500 is a great price for the Fleetwood. It looks like surface rust. I would say if that putter stem cleaned up it would bring close to $1500 on its own.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 9, 2022)

The bike was listed on Facebook yesterday for 10k by a guy named Mike Mac I’m only posting this since his name isn’t Alan mabe a scamer? Makesure you check people


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 9, 2022)

Here is a ad from face book whether a different name


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 9, 2022)

Sorry guys just read the ad it says not mine in the ad


----------



## Gully (Jul 9, 2022)

It's ridiculous to repost someone's ad.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2022)

TheCollective said:


> He's asking 15 hundo
> Seems high to me for a locked up bike that is mostly rust. But again, not my market.
> Ive been thinking... He may have said 37' not 38'. I can't remember exactly now that it's been questioned, but I thought he said it was 38'
> I don't want to jump in the middle of a hornets nest.
> ...



 I think everyone got quiet because $1500 for that streamline is a shockingly good deal.


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I think everyone got quiet because $1500 for that streamline is a shockingly good deal.



Also hard to believe. The seller has been in the hobby for a very long time, and also sells on ebay.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Pics for the archive...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658253
> ...



Really cool looking Elgin, but I sure as heck don't see 10 grand rolling down the street here.. I just picked up a 36 Elgin bent seat post bike for $500.00, so I have to pass on this...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 9, 2022)

catfish said:


> Is the two speed invisible? I'm not seeing it in any of the sellers photos.



It's a ghost to me... Maybe i"ll just through my two cents in and say "What the heck Willis"?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really cool looking Elgin, but I sure as heck don't see 10 grand rolling down the street here.. I just picked up a 36 Elgin bent seat post bike for $500.00, so I have to pass on this...



A similar bike sold a year or so ago for about that money. A plain Jane bent post and a full boogie Robin are two completely different things. I’d be real surprised if that Fleetwood wasn’t gone last night


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 9, 2022)

Gully said:


> It's ridiculous to repost someone's ad.



It didn’t have a phone number or address in it what’s the problem reposting someone else’s ad? Honest question not trying to be rude.

I just posted it when I saw it as I thought it might be a scam and as someone who has recently been scammed I would not like it to happen to anyone else so I was just trying to help it was first thing in the morning for me when I woke up so I wasn’t thinking clearly yet or else I would have seen where it said clearly in the ad the bikes not mine also I would like to ad that I have spoke with him and he seems like a great guy just trying to help the bike community out


----------



## Gully (Jul 9, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> It didn’t have a phone number or address in it what’s the problem reposting someone else’s ad? Honest question not trying to be rude.
> 
> I just posted it when I saw it as I thought it might be a scam and as someone who has recently been scammed I would not like it to happen to anyone else so I was just trying to help it was first thing in the morning for me when I woke up so I wasn’t thinking clearly yet or else I would have seen where it said clearly in the ad the bikes not mine also I would like to ad that I have spoke with him and he seems like a great guy just trying to help the bike community out



I was referring to Mick Mac or whatever the hell his name was reposting the actual ad on CL.  Your post is fine and thanks for the info!


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2022)

Though I have different names on different sites, I am completely findable and amicable if someone needs to find me.
I am disabled and like bikes they keep me moving.
I will facilitate the sale and shipping if a buyer wants.
Those who haven't read back too far, I am also Schwinny here on the cabe.
I work / volunteer at the Des Moines Bike Collective and sell stuff for them online.  This is not associated with that. I just saw this original post  here on the cabe ( not mine) and since it was close, went to look and posted pics.
Nothing more than a public service announcement.
If there is something you don't like, don't look.
Keep it to yourself.
Like your mother taught you.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2022)

Gully said:


> I was referring to Mick Mac or whatever the hell his name was reposting the actual ad on CL.  Your post is fine and thanks for the info!



You can read further and then perhaps think a bit more...
Me thinks it may be closer to nunya


----------



## Gully (Jul 9, 2022)

TheCollective said:


> You can read further and then perhaps think a bit more...
> Me thinks it may be closer to nunya



So 2 user names on the Cabe and reposting someone's CL ad.  I'm confused.  Sorry for the mix up and I apologize.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2022)

Gully said:


> So 2 user names on the Cabe and reposting someone's CL ad.  I'm confused.  Sorry for the mix up and I apologize.



I didn't repost his ad. I posted pics of a bike I saw and mentioned it was for sale.
Turned out to be a bit of a hornets nest.
His ad was posted here from the Des Moines Cl.
I saw this post and went there to look.
I'll know better next time


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2022)

I think my mistake was not noticing I was still on the collective account from posting a bike for sale last week.
I'll be more attentive about that


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> I think my mistake was not noticing I was still on the collective account from posting a bike for sale last week.
> I'll be more attentive about that



Why have two accounts? You can do both your private and public business through one account on here.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jul 9, 2022)

Spoke to seller the firestone fleetwood is sold and it wasn't me.
darn good deal if it sold at the $1500.00 that was mentioned.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Why have two accounts? You can do both your private and public business through one account on here.



If I sell for the collective, it's not mine.
Gotta keep it straight. There may be a time in the future where that matters. Don't want any semblance of impropriety.
I know at first, if someone didn't know, it may look the other way around. That's why I mention it and make it clear


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2022)

Vintagebikenut said:


> Spoke to seller the firestone fleetwood is sold and it wasn't me.
> darn good deal if it sold at the $1500.00 that was mentioned.



It was someone from here....
Don't know who.
Picked up


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 9, 2022)

@Schwinny or @TheCollective is a great guy willing to help his fellow cabers find rare bikes he gets my vote


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 9, 2022)

I hope we get to see the bike cleaned up whoever got it


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jul 9, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> @Schwinny or @TheCollective is a great guy willing to help his fellow cabers find rare bikes he gets my vote



I second that @Schwinny/@TheCollective is a great guy and was willing to help me with shipping
get it lossened with some pb blaster and disassembly of the bike even though it was rusted together to bad it was already sold. 
Thanks again


----------

